# What The Chuck?



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 24, 2016)

A general question, chuck type D1-4 mount 8inch 4 jaw.

What to look for as to the quality of the piece obviously balance.

I have noticed, looking at the ones I have found, they are hollow on the back side. And all seem to be within 5 -8 pounds of each other.

Pricing 160xx grizzly - bison 500xx, that is the range I am looking @.  The there is the PM 380xx that looks to be as the middle of the road.

Anything I have missed, or anyone can point out as an advantage as to one over the other ?

Just curious, thanks

greg


----------



## mikey (Oct 24, 2016)

You might look for a used but good condition Samchully, Yuasa or Rohm chuck - all very good chucks that can go for stupid low prices if you're lucky. Almost all of them have hollowed out backs to reduce weight, which is good.

My Emco 4 jaw is forged steel, made by Rohm and was bought unused for $350.00 on ebay.


----------

